# How well does he jump? VIDEO



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

If you pause the video at 1:21 you can see a nice tuck. He really brings his knees up to his eyeballs and they look dead even. He looks to be a nice jumper. How high did he jump in this video?


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

He looks like an awesome jumper? what price do you think you'll put him at? If he goes on the bit, and has good movement on flat work, I would price him at $5-$6,000 where I live. It depends on how much horses like him sell for where you are.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im guessing 2ft to 2 1/2ft. We didnt measure, i will when i go to work tomorrow.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Flatwork


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have him priced at 5500 right now


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

I think that is an appropriate price. What age?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

He is 10


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah, so 5.5k is appropriate I think.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I have some issues with what I saw on the video. Yes, he's certainly an athletic jumper, but he also has a *lot* of motor to the fences and travels counterbent around the corners and doesn't have clean lead changes. 

While he appears to be dead honest, and continues to jump in good form after the rider continually fails to release and gets left a couple of times, I wouldn't consider him a suitable beginner pony or something I'd teach kids on. 

The video, and the rider, don't do him any favors or showcase him appropriately for sale. I wouldn't use it as a sale video; and I'd make an effort to get a better one.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

So saying he was used for pony club like i was told would be acceptable? Shoot, i dont know anyone else who jumps.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

If he was used for pony club, he was used for pony club. I don't have a problem with that. I wouldn't advertise him as suitable for beginners or as a lesson pony, though, and I'd tried to get a better vid or even a still photo of him over fences. 

I also think the prices being discussed are unrealistic, but I don't know the market in your area.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you that helps alot


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah I'd have to agree with Maura 100% on this one. As for pricing I also agree, a horse like that in my area would probably go for around $3000 MAXIMUM.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Well im not saying i wouldnt be flexible on the price. Gotta take what you can get these days


----------



## chevaliernr (May 24, 2009)

I just want to second what Maura said about the use of the videos. The second wouldn't load for me, but just going off of the jumping video, I wouldn't use it as a sales video. The person riding him has no stability and no release.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Gorgeous horse! And he looks like a good little jumper. Just to note though, unless those standards are more than 4-feet (which would mean your horse is enormous!) those jumps can't be even 18" because they don't come even a 1/3 of the way up the standard. However, I have no doubt that he would be able to go much higher. 

Do you have any idea what level rider he had in Pony Club?

If you can find a much better rider to jump him (I mean, wow, she's all over the place), and can get him jumping over 2-feet, I'd say the $5.5k would be appropriate (unless his other training is more advanced). What is he primarily trained in?


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Actually, I'd like to revise - if you're advertising him online, pricing him just under $5k will be likely bring him in a lot more searches. Also, what state do you live in?


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

*_* that horse looks amazing to me ok i'm not the best at looking at a horse and saying good bad or what ever but i know i wish i could buy that horse... too bad i can't ;(


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm in ohio. I wish I could find someone better to jump him, honestly I have no one what so ever. No clue what level he was all I was told was he was in pony club for over an year an a half. He is primarily trained in trail to be honest, he was used as a trail horse for the majority of his life
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

D: a trail horse but... but... i think his jumping is good ..... idk mabye its just me i wish i could get him but i live in california ;( or i would beg my parents xD


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

From what I can tell from him hed rather jump then ride on a trail anyday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

youre horse is really cute! I think 5.5 is a great price, atleast in california. I wouldn't use the videos though. Although you can tell he's scopey and a nice jumper, it doesn't make him look good. Does that make sense? The rider doesn't showcase him well. I would clean up his ads a little bit. The camera shaking it going to turn off buyers. You really need to take the song out of the advertisement, it gives off an unprofessional vibe. Is it possible for you to ride him outside, in a nice ring thats clear of outside and inside clutter (the flat video is too dark). Also, wear clothes as if you were showing. Not a jacket, but a nice pair of beige breeches and a polo will turn on any buyer. Just some tips. I think you'd get a lot more interest if you really geared this wonderful horse to the buyers you want to attract.

EDIT: Ooo I'm sorry you can't find a different rider for jumping  but a better flat video should do! Just add in the add that he does jump, has scope, and maybe you can get some cute stills from the video if they ask for pictures? Just a thought.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

his canter is SO adorable! i love the way he tucks his nose in and he really uses his leg extention. here in florida, he's probably worth about 2k-3k, but i'm positive that it's different in ohio, so that sounds like an awesome price for such a great little pony!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I know I should get better videos and in a month or two I can I'm really pressed for time considering I leave for college in 3 weeks. They are the best I can do as of right now, flatwork one I could do sooner then the jumping one. Gotta find someone who is a good jumper!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingkillkannon (Mar 13, 2009)

You should get someone who knows how to jump properly to jump him. You will never be able to tell if the rider is unbalanced and yanking on the horses face on the landing side. This can make a horse sour about jumping very quickly and will cut your sale price in half if not more. Becareful!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

kingkillkannon said:


> You should get someone who knows how to jump properly to jump him. You will never be able to tell if the rider is unbalanced and yanking on the horses face on the landing side. This can make a horse sour about jumping very quickly and will cut your sale price in half if not more. Becareful!


Like i have said. I know no one what so ever. Seems like i need to go make new friends


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

He's a beautiful horse but to me that price is very unrealistic but then im in the UK so ignore me 
I agree with everyone else... The rider is quite bad but if you cant find anyone else maybe lunge him over jumps (small wings) or free school him over jumps to show his technique then state that you have no rider who jumps in the advert so people dont wonder why noones riding him when he's jumping. Hope this helps


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I would just write "very forward, loves to jump" in his ad rather then showing that video. I'd reply to that ad if I saw those lines but honestly if I saw that video I'd be saying NO WAY, even though I know most of the error there is rider error. I'd skip the video unless by request and I would only pass it along with the disclaimer that the rider really is not helping the horse in any way.


----------



## kingkillkannon (Mar 13, 2009)

Free jumping is an excellent idea! This way you can see the way the horse naturally jumps without the interferance of the rider. We would always free jump all our youngesters so they could kinda figure out how to do it without a rider messing them up. Plus its a good way to see how talented a horse really is.


----------

